# 2004 Camelbak Lobo replacement reservoir



## Badger242 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey, I've got a 2004 Lobo, and the reservoir has about had it, it's a 70 oz, and looking at it it seems like the current 70 oz bladder is shaped differently than the older ones. Will it work with my old Lobo? Anyone have experiance changing out the older bladders for the new ones? The rest of the pack is in good (if well worn) shape, I'd hate to be unable to put a new bladder int he pack


----------



## Jezandu (May 29, 2012)

The shape has changed but as far as I know then length remains the same. Its more tapered at the bottom but wider near the top. The bladder is quite flexible at the end of the day.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

You wouldn't have to use Camelback brand. Platypus makes a nice 2 liter one. But yeah, the shape isn't that critical because it will form to the shape of your bag, as long as its close.

Platypus® Big Zip SL™ hydration system


----------

